# Rate my sig



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thiago and Joe


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Its a really nice sig, I love the Confusion but its hard to tell what fighters are in there ya know. Maybe using a good picture of the fighter but overall its good..Keep up the great work..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Its a really nice sig, I love the Confusion but its hard to tell what fighters are in there ya know. Maybe using a good picture of the fighter but overall its good..Keep up the great work..


Thank you. And yeah it was kind of hard finding some good photos of Joe. I like your current sig too. Good team there.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Why thank you bud, yea its nice work i like it..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Why thank you bud, yea its nice work i like it..


The text is sick, same for the coloring and border.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah that thing looks really cool....im jealous:confused05:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

what happened to your thread saying youll make sigs?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> what happened to your thread saying youll make sigs?


yeah I'd like to get a sig like that...how do I???:confused02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

a mod must have deleted it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Its a really nice sig, I love the Confusion but its hard to tell what fighters are in there ya know. Maybe using a good picture of the fighter but overall its good..Keep up the great work..





ZeroPRIDE said:


> a mod must have deleted it.


I think NikosCC is the person to see..Im not sure though....:dunno:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah I think it got deleted, but no biggie. Just post up a thread and I can do it for you guys.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Thats a good looking sig. Pretty cool color and design.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> Thats a good looking sig. Pretty cool color and design.


Thanks man. I like the pop out effect on yours.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Yes it was deleted because if you would like a sig than Request one and im sure Composure would have no problem doing it for you..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Yes it was deleted because if you would like a sig than Request one and im sure Composure would have no problem doing it for you..


Exactly. Need a sig, I will probably make you one.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I like it dude, nice blending, I would use some color filters...but I can't complain.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just went to Composurre for a little help and he hooked me up with this sick sig......props to Composure......:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Just went to Composurre for a little help and he hooked me up with this sick sig......props to Composure......:thumb02:


Your welcome bud. Glad you like it.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Pretty good sig.

I wish regular members could put pictures in their signature. I will most likely upgrade to lifetime member once I am around a bit longer...once I do you guys can see my gfx


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

RVCA said:


> Pretty good sig.
> 
> I wish regular members could put pictures in their signature. I will most likely upgrade to lifetime member once I am around a bit longer...once I do you guys can see my gfx


I would do it in a heartbeat. But I don't have paypal, only cash.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Composure said:


> I would do it in a heartbeat. But I don't have paypal, only cash.


I tossed the $9.99 to my roomate and used his...hell composure you've helped, me....pm if you want and we can figure somethin out....although maybe you can mail a payment???:confused02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I tossed the $9.99 to my roomate and used his...hell composure you've helped, me....pm if you want and we can figure somethin out....although maybe you can mail a payment???:confused02:


Yeah, i would be down for that. Tossing you a PM.


----------

